

Bumblr  - agierke
http://bumblr.com/
We are just working out some bugs before our kickstarter launch on Tuesday but check out our new UI!
======
agierke
<https://www.facebook.com/bumblr> <https://twitter.com/#!/bumblr>

------
tarr11
It is hard for me to understand what to do here. You may benefit from a one
line explanation of your product on the page.

------
agierke
We are launching our kickstarter campaign on tuesday, check us out!

